# Broken Dishwasher - Replace or not?



## zizibelle (Sep 28, 2005)

My Kenmore dishwasher recently gave up on me.  Well, it's more or less that the water does not drain anymore.  Is it worth getting fixed or getting a new one?


----------



## phillylandlord (Sep 29, 2005)

when mine died I went to home depot and got another very basic model for around 200 bucks.  Ididn't even look into fixing it since you can get a new one so cheap, of course, it doesn't have all the bells and whistles, no digital read outs or whatnot, no sixteen different cycles to choose but I have to tell you, it gets the job done.  It's a GE, don't know the model off hand but the very basic one.  Of course if you have more of a high end one, than you may want to contact someone who will give you a free estimate and then decide from there. 
Good Luck!


----------



## classy1 (Oct 1, 2005)

Appliances are nearly never worth fixing, unless they are state of the art, top of the line, and then most sensible people buy the warranty - you can pick up a decent Whirlpool for 249.


----------



## zizibelle (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks!  I think that I will be purchasing a new dishwasher now the question is ... what to get on a budget?


----------



## (im)material girl (Oct 11, 2005)

Get a whirlpool for 250 - pick one up at Lowe's or any whirlpool dealer


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 14, 2005)

Zizi - have you tried one of the very portable in-sink dishwashers?  That may work for you, depending on how many dishes you actually do.


----------

